# Goat breaks into strip club



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Film at 11! 

Ask and ye shall receive, Morbid Mike. :smoking:

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpps/news/dpgo-video-goat-smashes-into-strip-club-fc-20100120_5667689


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good thing they had a video. How would you like to explain that one to the insurance co.?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps the goat was feeling a little horny? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a pun worthy of Dr Morbius


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

...did y'all notice there is a human in that video too, he walks in front of the camera at 38 seconds. But the article doesn't mention the fact that a man was in there with the goats.

*maybe it did, i didn't watch the video with sound*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw the guy, too. I don't think we want to know why he was there with a goat.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

quote from the goat ..." wheres all..ll...ll....lll.. the ba a a a a a abe's"police chief says "goats need loving too!!!"


----------

